# Mitsubishi Fuso?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I know almost everyone that runs a cab-over style truck has an Isuzu NPR but does anyone here have experience with Mitsubishi? There's a Fuso semi-local to me with a Hackney box that I might go look at next week. I'm interested in all the regular stuff; reliability, roadability, mpg, etc.




Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I drove it today and man, what a turd. I thought I knew what a slow truck was but this thing was amazing. I love the box but I don't know if I could deal with the way it drives.





Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Was it slower than the Isuzu? I think the next one I get will be a Nissan UD.

I was getting a step van full of plumbing stuff moved by a Nissan UD rollback. The UD had a lot of power even with a fully loaded step van on it. The driver said he's driven every cabover type of truck and the UD is king in the 14000-15000 gvwr category.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems like the NPRs are by far the most popular around here. The Nissans are the 3rd most popular.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

NPR's make up probably 80% of the cabovers you see around here too. I see almost none of the Nissans. I've never driven the Isuzu but I assume they're about the same as the Fuso. I've never heard anyone say they were anything but slow. It was like driving my dad's Vanagon but even slower. :laughing:







Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> I know almost everyone that runs a cab-over style truck has an Isuzu NPR but does anyone here have experience with Mitsubishi? There's a Fuso semi-local to me with a Hackney box that I might go look at next week. I'm interested in all the regular stuff; reliability, roadability, mpg, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one..... It is great on fuel about $ 100.00 per week to travel non stop. The only thing parts are a killer on this thing..... 

It only has a 4 cylinder and then are meant primarly to boot around town.
Top end speed about 110 KM/ hr

It does have alot of low end power..... had this thing fully loaded with 16 ft box and it will go no problem.

Repairs are high and I would not buy an other one ..... we also have ford 450 cubes and repairs are less but the fuel is crazy. Either way you are screwed high fuel bills or high repair bills


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ChrisConnor said:


> Was it slower than the Isuzu? I think the next one I get will be a Nissan UD.
> 
> I was getting a step van full of plumbing stuff moved by a Nissan UD rollback. The UD had a lot of power even with a fully loaded step van on it. The driver said he's driven every cabover type of truck and the UD is king in the 14000-15000 gvwr category.


 Oh no they are not slow are they?:whistling2: You had your van moved or was is broke down and being towed?:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*Boxtruck Blues*

The homeowner said mr rooter did this a few months back.....Said she heard him cussing from the living room.......must have been their best tech:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Oh no they are not slow are they?:whistling2: You had your van moved or was is broke down and being towed?:laughing:


If you actually would read what I typed, you'd see that it said "STEP VAN" not box truck.It wasn't my Hackney. I own a 1978 chevy/grumman olson *STEP VAN*, that I bought to use as a mobile billboard, but never finished. So when I was moving I loaded it up with stuff and had a rollback pick it up.

If I wanted to go faster I could have bought the Chevy C4500 instead of the W-4500. The C4500 has a 300 hp duramax diesel. I only commented on the Nissan because of it's power under load. But again, I wanted a cabover box, that's what I bought. I have no regrets.

In case you haven't noticed there are these things called traffic lights. They get everybody.

Remember, I've moved up from a 300 HP V10 ford that would burn rubber, but speed wasn't important and I base my opinions off of real world EXPERIENCE, not speculations. 
Unlike you, I would honestly say if I was unhappy with my truck, instead of just running my mouth for the sake of bragging. 

I can use my van anytime that I want.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Oh no they are not slow are they?:whistling2: You had your van moved or was is broke down and being towed?:laughing:





ChrisConnor said:


> If you actually would read what I typed, you'd see that it said "STEP VAN" not box truck.It wasn't my Hackney. I own a 1978 chevy/grumman olson *STEP VAN*, that I bought to use as a mobile billboard, but never finished. So when I was moving I loaded it up with stuff and had a rollback pick it up.
> 
> If I wanted to go faster I could have bought the Chevy C4500 instead of the W-4500. The C4500 has a 300 hp duramax diesel. I only commented on the Nissan because of it's power under load. But again, I wanted a cabover box, that's what I bought. I have no regrets.
> 
> ...


 Welp theres my original post.....Did I say "van" or "Boxtruck"???? Now who can read cookie?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The homeowner said mr rooter did this a few months back.....Said she heard him cussing from the living room.......must have been their best tech:whistling2:


Don't blame the truck for a stupid driver. If she ever moves, the moving truck will have problems too. Same thing for septic tank trucks or whatever tall service truck you can think of.

My hackney is only 9'6" I can even get through some drive-thrus.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Welp theres my original post.....Did I say "van" or "Boxtruck"???? Now who can read cookie?


Pardon me, but considering your ignorance, I didn't know you knew the difference between a step van and a box truck, you seem to lump them all together anyway.

Why were you laughing":laughing:", I believe it was because you were thinking it was my Hackney and you were trying to claim some sort of reliability issue. It would fit your "find fault and criticize" theme that you live by.

Either that or you're the type of being that relishes in the troubles of others.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had them all, step vans, regular vans, cutaway vans, utility trucks, rough-in trucks and cab-over trucks. For a full service no-nonsense plumbing truck I would pick a superstructure utility bed cab-over any day over the others regardless of speed.

Mark


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

They all suck, mopeds rule....... :scooter:.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> They all suck, mopeds rule....... :scooter:.


Yeah but you gotta get a sweet trailer.


















Paul


----------

